# Hi Yer one an all



## John McPhilbin (Feb 28, 2008)

Just a quick hello, I'm hoping to get some tips from you hardend campers...We are just putting some finishing bits to our Iveco Daily, will be posting some request later hope you can help...hope to see you out and about.Regards John & Sue:


----------



## sundown (Feb 28, 2008)

hi john and sue, & welcome
im sure you'll get all the info you need, on this
the most friendly and informative site on the net!


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello John and Sue, hope you enjoy fraternizing with such wonderfull, generous, helpfull but most of all modest................ contributors.


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello John & Sue,
Welcome to the forum you wll find plenty help on here.
and not only that you will find plenty friendly people as well.
Greetings and Enjoy


----------



## Belgian (Feb 28, 2008)

*Welcome*

Hi John & Sue,
Welcome to this friendly site. 
No worries we are not all completely gone  If there is any madness it is not on my side of the drink.
Enjoy


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2008)

A warm welcome to you both, John and Sue looking forward to your posts


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi both, Welcome


----------

